# Haunted Mansion Aunt Florence Statue



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fabulous face! So full of character!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your detail is great


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

She turned out wonderful!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. When I first posted her I didn't think her pic came out lol! Thanks again for the very kind words!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Another perfect addition!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great Pumpkin said:


> Thanks everyone. When I first posted her I didn't think her pic came out lol! Thanks again for the very kind words!


It didn't I fixed it.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Amazing sculpting skills there. Awesome!


----------



## Lambo (Aug 14, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow!!!!


----------



## ljr (Mar 20, 2015)

love it!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!! And helping with the pic!


----------

